# Fresh to UK-M



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

So here I am, finally having come across UK-M and registering. Still trying to get to grips of navigating the place but we're getting there.

This thread is for me to make some connections and hopefully help others that require the same need.

I'm an 18 year old from north east scotland looking to make my way in the bodybuilding scene, i'll attatch a few links to videos of me performing various lifts so you can see what sort of level i'm at. Hope to speak to some of you fellow muscle mechanics soon!

50kg/110lbs x 10 dumbell shoulder press






190kg/519lbs x 3 squat






160kg/353lbs x 5 Bench Press


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beast. Not natty im guessing? not that it matter either way.


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

Natural for the time being mate!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

pretty strong but form is bad.

ass should most definately not be off the bench

looks like you lean forward slightly the way back up on the squat.

DB press could be better also.

good lifts but go a bit lighter and get that blooody form nailed .


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

The bench I had an understanding that some federations allowed it to be a legal lift if ass wasn't on bench but I only learned that it wasn't allowed to leave the bench after the video!

The other videos were probably at the height of my strength, therefore form was a little sacrificed. Don't want you thinking i'm a continual bad-former!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Impressive lifts there though like JonnyBoy81 the form on your bench press made me wince. You've definitely been eating your porridge though. Welcome.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Where's the links?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

lewis-cheetham said:


> The bench I had an understanding that some federations allowed it to be a legal lift if ass wasn't on bench but I only learned that it wasn't allowed to leave the bench after the video!
> 
> The other videos were probably at the height of my strength, therefore form was a little sacrificed. Don't want you thinking i'm a continual bad-former!


cool mate, i am pretty sure you didnt get to where you are with bad form as you would have been badly injured well before hitting the numbers your getting.

well in mate, very strong and must be very dedicated! 18yr old! ****! lol

impressive


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where's the links?


Should be embedded within the thread


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> cool mate, i am pretty sure you didnt get to where you are with bad form as you would have been badly injured well before hitting the numbers your getting.
> 
> well in mate, very strong and must be very dedicated! 18yr old! ****! lol
> 
> impressive


I appreciate the attention paid to detail, gotta be in it to win it right?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Would personally prefer to watch you do those 10% lighter... but ****ing strong non the less :thumbup1: Welcome


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Would personally prefer to watch you do those 10% lighter... but ****ing strong non the less :thumbup1: Welcome


You'll be pleased to know on a typical training day the weight comes down, these were just me seeing how far I could push myself


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

lewis-cheetham said:


> I appreciate the attention paid to detail, gotta be in it to win it right?


well you're off to a cracking start. It's a really refreshing change to see a young lad built like a tank and moving serious weight natty. It's more often untrained, undernourished teens looking for steroid advice that we seem to get nowadays.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## FlamingWeasel (Aug 20, 2013)

Big lifts and welcome mate! looking forward to tracking your journey along the way.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lewis-cheetham said:


> You'll be pleased to know on a typical training day the weight comes down, these were just me seeing how far I could push myself


Don't doubt it mate... only natural to post the biggest lifts up :beer:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome mate, were in the North-East are you mate?


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

the_highlander said:


> Welcome mate, were in the North-East are you mate?


I'm Forres mate! I'm the boy who trains with Keith if you're the kev I'm thinking of!


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

Echo said:


> Welcome :beer:


Thank you!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome mate. and well done.

Do need to sort out that bench press though. IMO


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very impressive mate

I used to live in the north east of Scotland my self years ago


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

I love the place, where about did you stay and where did you end up?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome big lad,


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

lewis-cheetham said:


> I'm Forres mate! I'm the boy who trains with Keith if you're the kev I'm thinking of!


Yeah Mate, That's me.!!

Keith is gna come back a new man after the next trip offshore.!

Get him to join the forum.!!


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Welcome big lad,


Cheers bro


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard,good strength but frightening bench press,I actually closed my eyes ...Lol.


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

the_highlander said:


> Yeah Mate, That's me.!!
> 
> Keith is gna come back a new man after the next trip offshore.!
> 
> Get him to join the forum.!!


The internets a big place, fancy bumping into you! Give it time, soon the sheep shall follow ??


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Welcome big lad,


I don't need a welcome


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

lewis-cheetham said:


> I love the place, where about did you stay and where did you end up?


Used to live in mey

But have family in Thurso

I haven't been up in 15years or so


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome fella . Strong lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

QUEST said:


> Welcome fella . Strong lifting :thumbup1:


Why thank you sir!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

biglad90 said:


> Used to live in mey
> 
> But have family in Thurso
> 
> I haven't been up in 15years or so


I'm from Wick Mate..!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

the_highlander said:


> I'm from Wick Mate..!


Ah aye mate

I can't really remember it much as I was only a bairn

But small world eh


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Loon your lifts are impressive prepaid for criticism on here but mostly good, your gona be a monster when you decide to go into the dark side haha ps owww owwww


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

How's training going mate? U should start a journal in the journal section, I have mine there for the Welsh on the 14th


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------

